# Angelschein in Raum Pforzheim



## maxximus (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie bzw. wo findet der nächste Angelkurs in Raum Pforzheim statt?

Wo könnte ich informationen einholen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## BeeJay (14. Juli 2003)

Falls du den für die Fischerprüfung notwendigen Vorbereitungskurs meinst, Adressen und andere Infos git es beim VFG. >klick mich< 

BeeJay


----------



## maxximus (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo BeeJay,

Ja genau dass habe ich gemeint.

Vielen Dank für die Liste.
Werde gleich mal anrufen.

Nochmals danke


----------

